# need advise!!!!!1



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so i was thinking of getting a 29gallon for my fish good idea or bad idea?????


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Elvis STOP making everything seem like some huge emergency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One post would have been fine. There is no reason to make 2 about the exact same thing. 

You so need to chill out. 

No one will even answer your question unless you tell us WHAT fish.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i didnt do 2 did i and how come i have done 104 posts now i only have 64 and i never had that pic and wheres my signatre


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

just tell us the fish and we will decide.

even though i like 30s more than 29s because it gives your fish more room to swim horizontaly


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

For all we know this is a downgrade from a larger tank. We need more information ABOUT THE FISH. 

Posts went down due to having to reset the forum to April. All posts since April have been lost. Thats the answer, leave it be.


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

well i guess ill answer your question.... 

if you are talking about the same fish we were talking about before that you had in a 15 gallon or something like that... yes it would be a good idea because your fish will out grow that small of a tank and the 29 is definately more ideal... just be sure you prepare your 29 gallon tank for your new fish before just plopping them in there... if you need advise on that just ask.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Obsidian, why do you get upset about Elvis.

If you recall, he has a 10 gallon hex tank in which he is trying to breed giant danios.

I don't take Elvis too seriously anymore.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

15 gallon ok


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

theres what you need to know


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Your giant danios are adults already? You need to move them quick. 2 6" fish in that 15g plus the rest is really really crammed.

yes, a 29g is better, but still not ideal.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

> 1 china algie eater


I've never heard of this fish before. Do you have pic? 



I'm not trying to be rude when I ask this but is English your first language? If not that would explain a lot.

Bigger is always better. You need bigger than 29g for what you currenlty have however. I would think a 40-55g is they way to go, and you could even get a few more 'china algie eaters' to harrass your other fish in their later years.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he means a chinese algae eater which will get 8" long and kill all the other fish..no biggie..


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

lohachata said:


> he means a chinese algae eater which will get 8" long and kill all the other fish..no biggie..


:lol: The no biggie part cracked me up


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

no its not my first language


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I was being a smart a$$ John. You of all people should recognize sarcasm. 

Ok, so that does explain a lot. Hopefully everyone will ease up on ya now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i knew you were being a smart a**..i was just helpin....lol


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

COM said:


> Obsidian, why do you get upset about Elvis.
> 
> If you recall, he has a 10 gallon hex tank in which he is trying to breed giant danios.
> 
> I don't take Elvis too seriously anymore.


im not trying to breed giant danios


----------

